# R-2 Elevator Requirement



## Hyrax4978 (Jan 16, 2020)

I am looking at a 2 story, 4,000 SF footprint apartment building. Flat site. three to four apt on the first floor and three to four apt on the second floor depending on how it lays out.  Stand alone building with no other buildings on this lot. 
Base on 1103 I would say an elevator to the second floor would be required as the building is over the 3,000 SF exemption.  
But i find a bunch of text in section in 1107.7 talking about R-2 without elevators.  I assume 1107.7 would be in reference to a building under 3,000 sf without elevators, and not an exemption to 1103 to avoid elevators? 

It seems impractical to provide an elevator for only 3 apartments. 

I also see they all need to be type B units. I am surprised that we don't have to provide even 1 full blown accessible unit. 

A117.1 notes B units accessible primary entrance shall be on an accessible route. i assume this will trigger the elevator also since we cant get to the second floor via a ramp. 

Boy R-2 sure gets complicated quick. 

Any ideas or thoughts appreciated. 

Thank you,


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 16, 2020)

"Looking" to: buy, inspect, design, or?
Yes, it makes no "cents" to do a multistory apt bldg. without an elevator as it denies accessibility to disabled visitors of the 2nd floor units (and above) but FHA/HUD allows for this to a "limited" degree.


----------



## Hyrax4978 (Jan 16, 2020)

Looking to design, trying to get an idea of what all might be involved. I see sprinklers are a must. 
But trying to hash out if the elevator is required or not. 
Have not done apartments before. not familiar with R-2 or HUD.


----------



## RLGA (Jan 16, 2020)

ANSI A117.1 provides for four different types of units. Of those four, the IBC only requires _Accessible_, _Type A_, and _Type B units _(Type C units are not mentioned in the IBC). A "full blown accessible unit" would be considered an _Accessible unit_, of which the IBC and FHA do not require for any apartment building. Only _Type A_ and _Type B units_ are required for apartments. Since your building has four or more units, every unit must be a _Type B unit_ per IBC Section 1107.6.2.2.2 (2018 edition), but since you are well below 20 units, no _Type A unit_ is required per IBC Section 1107.6.2.2.1. However, The Exception to Section 1107.6.2.2.2 allows the reduction of _Type B units_ per Section 1107.7.

Section 1107.7.1 mentions buildings without elevators (and as ADAguy stated, FHA does not necessarily require elevators in all circumstances). This section only requires the one story (1st story in your case) to have _Type B units_; thus, the units on the 2nd story would not be required to be _Type B units_.


----------



## Hyrax4978 (Jan 16, 2020)

My struggle is section 1103, In CT would require an elevator for any multistory building over 3,000 SF. so how does that tie in with 1107.7.1. Since this building is 4,000 i assume that triggers the elevator no matter what 1107.7.1 says. maybe?


----------



## RLGA (Jan 16, 2020)

Hyrax4978 said:


> My struggle is section 1103, In CT would require an elevator for any multistory building over 3,000 SF. so how does that tie in with 1107.7.1. Since this building is 4,000 i assume that triggers the elevator no matter what 1107.7.1 says. maybe?


If your jurisdiction has not replaced IBC Chapter 1, read Section 102.1. It basically states that the specific takes precedence over the general.

Section 1104.4 is a *general *requirement applicable to _all_ buildings, whereas Section 1107.7.1 is *specific *to Groups I and R; thus, the specific takes precedence over the general and are therefore permitted to have no elevators within the constraints of the FHA accessibility requirements.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 16, 2020)

Hyrax4978 said:


> Looking to design, trying to get an idea of what all might be involved. I see sprinklers are a must.
> But trying to hash out if the elevator is required or not.
> Have not done apartments before. not familiar with R-2 or HUD.



Better get on board with understanding HUD/FHA requirements, see their Design Manual.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jan 17, 2020)

I think that, per 1104.4 (2018 IBC) since the 2nd _*story*_ is less than 3,000 sq. ft., an elevator would not be required, even though the _*building *_exceeds 3,000 sq. ft.

GPE


----------



## RLGA (Jan 17, 2020)

georgia plans exam said:


> I think that, per 1104.4 (2018 IBC) since the 2nd _*story*_ is less than 3,000 sq. ft., an elevator would not be required, even though the _*building *_exceeds 3,000 sq. ft.
> 
> GPE


The OP states the building has a "4,000 SF footprint," meaning each story is 4,000 sq. ft. and the building area would be 8,000 sq. ft.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jan 17, 2020)

Oh, ok. Thanks RLGA.

GPE


----------



## steveray (Jan 17, 2020)

(Amd) 1104.4 Multilevel buildings and facilities. At least one accessible route shall connect
each accessible story and mezzanine in multilevel buildings and facilities.
Exceptions:
1. An accessible route is not required to stories and mezzanines that comply with Sections
1103.2.15 and 1103.2.16, respectively.
2. Stories or mezzanines that do not contain accessible elements or other spaces as
determined by Section 1107 or 1108 are not required to be served by an accessible route
from an accessible level.

1107.4 Accessible route. At least one accessible route shall
connect accessible building or facility entrances with the primary
entrance of each Accessible unit, Type A unit and Type
B unit within the building or facility and with those exterior
and interior spaces and facilities that serve the units.
Exceptions:
1. If due to circumstances outside the control of the
owner, either the slope of the finished ground level
between accessible facilities and buildings exceeds
one unit vertical in 12 units horizontal (1:12), or
where physical barriers or legal restrictions prevent
the installation of an accessible route, a vehicular
route with parking that complies with Section 1106
at each public or common use facility or building is
permitted in place of the accessible route.
2. In Group I-3 facilities, an accessible route is not
required to connect stories or mezzanines where
Accessible units, all common use areas serving
Accessible units and all public use areas are on an
accessible route.
3. In Group R-2 facilities with Type A units complying
with Section 1107.6.2.2.1, an accessible route is not
required to connect stories or mezzanines where
Type A units, all common use areas serving Type A
units and all public use areas are on an accessible
route.

(Amd) 1107.7.2 Multistory units. A multistory dwelling unit or sleeping unit that is not provided
with elevator service is not required to be a Type B unit. Where a multistory unit is provided with
external elevator service to only one floor, the floor provided with elevator service shall be the
primary entrance to the unit, shall comply with the requirements for a Type B unit, and, where
provided within the unit, provisions for living, sleeping, eating, cooking and a complete toilet and
bathing facility shall be on that floor. Where a multistory unit is provided with external elevator
service to more than one floor of the unit, one floor shall be the primary entrance to the unit and
shall comply with the requirements for a Type B unit, providing provisions for living, sleeping,
eating, cooking and a complete toilet and bathing facility on that floor.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 17, 2020)

Got all that ?


----------

